# Monthly salary calculation



## AussieOssbourne (Sep 2, 2015)

Hola everyone,

I did a few advanced searches but could not find the answer to my question, so here it is: 

I'm awaiting an offer for a job in Guadalajara. The offer will come in the form of an annual salary. I'm looking for a way to figure out my monthly "take home" based on that annual salary.

Does anyone know how to calculate that? For different countries there are websites that do it but google also came up short...

Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AussieOssbourne said:


> Hola everyone,
> 
> I did a few advanced searches but could not find the answer to my question, so here it is:
> 
> ...


I don't know of a calculator for it, but I can tell you from personal experience that a monthly gross income of 17,000 pesos, resulted in a take home pay of 14,000. That was as a contractor not an employee. It may be different if you are getting benefits as well.

Some of that tax can be recuperated by getting facturas for purchases and deducting the IVA paid on purchases from your income, then getting a refund or reduced tax liability.


----------



## AussieOssbourne (Sep 2, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know of a calculator for it, but I can tell you from personal experience that a monthly gross income of 17,000 pesos, resulted in a take home pay of 14,000. That was as a contractor not an employee. It may be different if you are getting benefits as well.
> 
> Some of that tax can be recuperated by getting facturas for purchases and deducting the IVA paid on purchases from your income, then getting a refund or reduced tax liability.


Hi. Thank you for your quick response  What I'm trying to figure out is how to predict as realistically as possible what would be the monthly income based on an annual salary.

For example, lat's say an annual salary is 100,000$ (Just so it's a nice round number  ) - Is there a way for me to predict what that would mean for monthly? divide by 12 and take away a certain % tax? or is it more complicated than that?...


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know of a calculator for it, but I can tell you from personal experience that a monthly gross income of 17,000 pesos, resulted in a take home pay of 14,000. That was as a contractor not an employee. It may be different if you are getting benefits as well.
> 
> Some of that tax can be recuperated by getting facturas for purchases and deducting the IVA paid on purchases from your income, then getting a refund or reduced tax liability.


I have absolutely no idea - but does the concept of number of dependents apply in Mexico ? And - is it customary for an employee to contribute to IMSS, at least partially ?


----------

